# I'm now a member of the picture posting club:



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Finally took some pictures of my Walther family guns last night, and managed to get them here:smt033 . Also posted them in the picture gallery.

Handguns: SW99 .40, P22, P99c 9MM:









The whole Walther family:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I fixed the links for ya so the pics pop up in the post itself...


:smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Dang good looking group of guns you got there. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I fixed the links for ya so the pics pop up in the post itself...


Thanks!



> Dang good looking group of guns you got there. Thanks for posting them


And Thanks!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Is that a table they are lying on or some kinda really big spider??
It looks cool whatever it is!:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> Is that a table they are lying on or some kinda really big spider??
> It looks cool whatever it is!:mrgreen:


That's his pet spider. It loves Walthers


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice photos.

Nicer guns.

WM


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

JamesNM
you must have gotten that G22 when CDNN had them still....
I have one too and love it... mine is a lefty though... 

How do you like it ??


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

uncut said:


> JamesNM
> you must have gotten that G22 when CDNN had them still....
> I have one too and love it... mine is a lefty though...
> 
> How do you like it ??


Yes, got it from CDNN in late December. Also picked up their cheap red dot scope and laser sight combo for $20.00.

Sad to say, I haven't got to shoot it yet.:smt022 I shoot at my own range, and we've had a lot of snow/rain/moisture/bad weather here. Its been too muddy here since before Christmas to get to my shooting range.:smt076

I also picked up my SW99, a Buckmark, and a Beretta 92fs Inox in December, and only got to take them out once, for a total of 50 rounds each.

But it's finally warm & dry, so my trigger finger is really going to get a workout this weekend.:smt033


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

scooter said:


> Is that a table they are lying on or some kinda really big spider??
> It looks cool whatever it is!:mrgreen:


Yes, that's my pet spider. His name is Walther:smt082 :smt082 :smt082

Actually, it's a Henredon table I bought used about 10 years ago. My all-time favorite piece of furniture. It is rather unusual - I wasn't sure how it would look in the pictures. The glass top weighs about 60 lbs!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

James NM said:


> Handguns: SW99 .40, P22, P99c 9MM:


How much kewler would that pic be if you hard chromed the SW99 slide and the P99c slide :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023

(U can't hard chrome the P22 slide)


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> How much kewler would that pic be if you hard chromed the SW99 slide and the P99c slide :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


Was wondering when you'd get around to that???:watching:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

uncut said:


> JamesNM
> you must have gotten that G22 when CDNN had them still....
> I have one too and love it... mine is a lefty though...
> 
> How do you like it ??


OK, finally got to shoot my G22 yesterday. Lots of fun, shoots great, and way cool. I didn't really care for the cheap red dot scope I got, but the cheap laser was a different story. Now that's one great accessory. It's kind of dim during bright sunlight, but it's great at night! The scope and laser combo was only $20.00, so I guess I got my $$ worth.

What a great rifle!


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

I too think the G22 is a great toy for the money.......
I do think Walther could have done some things better... just like with the P22... but you get what you pay for....
I am thinking about another one just so I can have a lefty and a righty since so many people I know want to shoot it.... including my wife


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

uncut said:


> ...I am thinking about another one just so I can have a lefty and a righty since so many people I know want to shoot it.... including my wife


You'll just have to put them on the shooting line correctly. Just like my wife & I (and probably you & your wife) when we sit together to eat. She's a lefty and I'm a righty, so she always sits to my left so we're not bumping elbows while we eat.:duel:

Same with the lefty & righty G22's. As long as you line em up with the brass spitting out it opposite directions, it'll be cool.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Yea
I hear you... the first time we were shooting in the mountains, one of my buddies got hit with a few empty casings.


----------

